# BUD Formation?



## BonesBUD (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey guys!

It's been around 2 weeks since my plants showed sex.  I was wondering how long it would be until the buds/flowers start forming?  

It seems like my plants should be further along into flower than what they show, but im still a noob so I need your opinions/thoughts.   PLEASE! lol

Pics Attached:


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 12, 2007)

do'nt get to ahead of urself now, u say its two weeks since they showed sex, are u using nutes? what strain? light schedule? theres alot of things that  play into it but if ur around bout 3-4 weeks total in flowering u should be seeing a drastic increase soon. unless ur lighting or something else is screwed up.


----------



## jash (Aug 13, 2007)

outdoors plants flowering a lot slower respect indoors under hps,my outdoor baby started 10 days ago and she seems like yours.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 13, 2007)

jash  good post , a lot of it also depends on how mature she is after she sexes , once she starts , just make sure she gets the  TLC , and ferts she needs she will thank you for it , in wounderous ways


----------



## BonesBUD (Aug 13, 2007)

I just started using FF nutes(big bloom, Tiger bloom).  The strain is unknown, since it came from bagseed.

The plants have been outside their entire life, but my neighbors have a tendency to turn on their porch lights at night, which I hope isn't messin up their light schedule.  The light isnt real close and is blocked by my privacy fence, but who knows!! 

My plants aren't looking as healthy as they were, I think it's the 100 degree temps!!!

Will the plants continue to produce the white pistils even though there is a light leak?


----------



## hazewarrior (Aug 13, 2007)

Bones, when growing outdoors you are basically at the mercy of mother nature. The amount of usable light varies depending on what region of the world you live in. Some regions can have very few days of dark periods which would make it harder for a plant to reach full maturity before the next season begins. 

If you already know the light cycle for your area give it time. That plant looks very healthy. Be good to it and it will do the same to you. 

Also, just because a plant is showing sex does not mean it has begun to flower. Healthy plants in full veg will show their sex after the first month or so, sometimes sooner.

_haze..._


----------



## hazewarrior (Aug 13, 2007)

You should be ok as long as the amount of light that hits your plant isn't brighter than a full moon. It gets 100-110 here as well and it is part of the reason I grow indoor. Not to say you can't or shouldn't grow outdoor in this type of heat. Their are a lot of heat resistant strains out there.


----------



## vburton517 (Aug 13, 2007)

My plants started flowering a few weeks ago, how many I don't know. I agree it depends on the region. Once they started is was slow, and now w/a few nute feedings they're picking up and we had a heatwave last week reaching a 100+, w/low humidity I was grateful for the low humidity. Just watch and learn. Do what they ask, if they're wilting, water, if they're yellowing then give nitro, and so on. Believe me they'll let you know if your watching and taking care of them.. Here's my backyard outdoor grow going wonderfully if I might add. Enjoy the pictures, some better than others. Also, my neighbor has a yard light that's on from dusk till dawn. I thought it would affect my plant the tallest one in the garden all the others are only 2 1/2-3ft so they're good. But like mentioned earlier if its more of a moonlite kind you'll be fine, cause that's what my neighbors is, more on the moonlite kinda side.


----------



## jash (Aug 13, 2007)

hey vburton you have a nice MJ jungle in your backyard,looking veeery good..


----------



## BonesBUD (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks a ton guys!!

I just assumed when a plant shows sex, then it's time to flower, guess not!!
It's around 13 hours of daylight right now in my area.  I fed the plants FF nutes last watering and I think they were over fertalized due to the MG soil they are in, So I just flushed the plants real good and will be using nothing but water until they start looking a little better.

When I flushed I noticed that the water coming out of the bottom of the pot was light light yellow, so I take it that the MG soil still has ferts left in it?

I flushed for a while and eventually it was almost clear, but still had a slight yellowing to it, should I wait untill the water runs clear to start using ferts?


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 13, 2007)

keep using plain water for the next week and you should be fine to start using the other ferts......


----------



## jash (Aug 13, 2007)

be attent with ferts,usually you have to start at 1/2 or 1/4 of prescript dose and increase slowly dont overdo or you'll burn your plants.personally i started at 3rd week flower with 1/2 dose after every 2 waterings to avoid salts form.good luck


----------



## vburton517 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Jash, thanks! Yeah its a jungle out there, 9 females. They're large and in charge. I'll be glad when its done. I'm stressing over my 6fter she's looking over the fence, like hi everyone, look at me..... Its gut wrenching looking at her showing the whole world what I've got going. But, I'm glad to know she'll produce atleast 6oz's minimum.... All others about 3oz's each. Enough for the winter and well into Spring.. When i'll start my lowryder#2's....all outdoors.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 13, 2007)

hey  V , you can allways  LST  that tall lady  ,  i would if shes going over the fence for the world to see ........:hubba: you never know who might spot it..


----------



## jash (Aug 13, 2007)

wow V 30 oz's is tremendouswish i could have some outdoors too but neighboors here are so nosy-you must have good neighbs to let your plants grow this way..


----------



## vburton517 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm just riding her out, she didn't like LST training I tried when she was young and she didn't take to it, she pulled up her restraints and the ones she couldn't died.... Left her alone after that, o.k. so you don't like bondage, alrighty then...LOL... She's the only one you can see so, I'm like oh well ride it out.. Mind you she's been outside since March, and all others since 6/21. Probably why she the largest.... she's the oldest.... :O) Thanks!


----------



## vburton517 (Aug 13, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> wow V 30 oz's is tremendouswish i could have some outdoors too but neighboors here are so nosy-you must have good neighbs to let your plants grow this way..


Hey many thanks! I got (a) awesome neighbor, the only one who can see the whole garden. He was in Amerstdam in his younger days, so he's down w/the program his exact words "Grow all you like" I was like cool, so I moved all my plants outside which were 8 which made me have 9 females outside, 4-MK clones
2-revegg's (harvested in June) 1 bagseed, the largest one! 2-mixed seed from Kindseed.... No, idea what they are, but the are crazy big....


----------



## jash (Aug 13, 2007)

so lucky...


----------



## jash (Aug 13, 2007)

have to go know,see you around V.


----------



## vburton517 (Aug 13, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> have to go know,see you around V.


 Take care and happy grows! I enjoyed your company, all of yall!


----------



## vburton517 (Aug 19, 2007)

Update, the ladies are all now on there way! Looking lovely and doing really good, by end of next month beginn of Oct, I'll be all done, can't wait till this is over, the summer is hot/dry! So atleast no bud rot! Here's my girls from this weekend.. Happy Grows and bountiful harvests everyone!


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 19, 2007)

looking really good keep it up


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey v why don`t you crimp the top limbs of the big female over so there sidways, it won`t hurt the plant it will still bud fine and where you bend the limbs over they will heal into knots at the bend joint. That way there not sticking over the fence. I promiss you that will be a lot better than someone seeing them.  If you don`t take the advice your a lot braver than most growers. Slim.  Ps In some cases is seems to make the buds sap better to be bent over. Some will not agree i know. Slim.


----------



## vburton517 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, but she don't take to bending, I've tried and she refuses..... I'm not letting her worry me about peakin over the fence, my immediate neighbor knows of my garden, and all others are further away. I'm riding it out, she'll be done next month. Plus, if I bend her she'll be blocking others light, straight up she is straight up she stays...


----------



## Mutt (Aug 20, 2007)

vburton517 said:
			
		

> my immediate neighbor knows of my garden,


 
That sends a shiver up my spine. :holysheep: 
First rule was busted on that one.....better offer a "care" pack to the neighbor come harvest. lend him what ever he wants and AVOID conflict. next year be more discreet. IMHO
neighbors can turn ugly really fast.


----------



## vburton517 (Aug 20, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> That sends a shiver up my spine. :holysheep:
> First rule was busted on that one.....better offer a "care" pack to the neighbor come harvest. lend him what ever he wants and AVOID conflict. next year be more discreet. IMHO
> neighbors can turn ugly really fast.


Don't mean to shiver your timbers, but we've been neighbors for 7yrs. He grew in his younger days in Amsterdam. I also cut his grass for him cause I have a tractor and he doesn't were both on a 1/2 acre of land (which is discreet imho), he's the only one who can visually see them from his upstairs guest bedroom(unoccupied). And he told me he can't really see them, so either way I'm in there.... Besides, he's a good neighbor and friend....


----------



## Mutt (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool man, I have just many a grower nabbed for a neighbor or so-called "freind" knowing. As long as you guys are in good standing think it will be ok.
Just get freaked about things like that for the sakes of the members here. 
Good growing man. but don't forget the "care" bag...its only "customary"  it's a way of sayin "thanks for being cool dude"


----------



## vburton517 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Cool man, I have just many a grower nabbed for a neighbor or so-called "freind" knowing. As long as you guys are in good standing think it will be ok.
> Just get freaked about things like that for the sakes of the members here.
> Good growing man. but don't forget the "care" bag...its only "customary"  it's a way of sayin "thanks for being cool dude"


That's ok to show some concern, It the growers way! LOL.... Anyway, by  me keeping up his landscaping I think that's more than enough, he doesn't smoke anyway, so he won't be excepting any care packages, cause its not his thing. He's a coffee type of guy, So, I make him coffee on the weekends and we sit by my garden and talk about his younger days in Amsterdam when he used to grow his own also.... Back in the 70's. Oh yeah, that's when a gram was only $10...So he says! Thanks Man! Oh, and by the way, i'm a lady not a man, so its cool lady, not man! LOL....


----------



## Mutt (Aug 21, 2007)

vburton517 said:
			
		

> Oh, and by the way, i'm a lady not a man, so its cool lady, not man! LOL....


 
oops sorry lady .... I'll remember that.


----------

